# TSB info



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Just in case any D owners don't venture to any of the other forums. My car suffered the Sticky notchy steering that so many Cruze owners had been complaining about for a few years now. After bitching pretty loudly about the problem and GM not being able to duplicate it, and referring my dealer to these forums, which I don't think they even looked. They replaced the steering gear under warranty at about 25k, about a year ago I'm guessing.

Fast Forward to yesterday.

I received a letter from GM stating OOOPSIE we are aware of some cruze owners experiencing a sticky steering issue. long explanation its not really a safety issue yadda yadda We are going to cover this issue to 10 years or 150k which ever comes first if you paid out of pocket submit a claim and they will reimburse you. Just wanted to pass this along if you have the issue you can get it fixed now. Hopefully no 1 mile test drive and "UNABLE TO DUPLICATE" service write ups.

RS


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

More info is at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sticky-steering-coverage-14232-letter-gm.html. This is a fleet wide issue so I'm closing this thread.


----------

